# der lange, fast seine mit Sommersprossen übersäten Wangen berührende Wimpern hatte



## lifeaholic

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase:

"Ein schwarzhaariger, ungefähr sechzehnjähriger Junge, *der lange, fast seine mit Sommersprossen übersäten Wangen berührende Wimpern hatte* un ein silbernes Kruzifix um seinen Hals trug..."

Mi intención no es que aportéis sugerencias ni que la traduzcáis vosotros, sino que por favor me aclaréis qué quiere decir eso que está en negrita. ¿A qué se refiere, con qué va? Sobre todo lo de "der lange". Me confunde muchísimo y me impide terminar de traducirla.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Mapassja

creo que significa que tenia largas pestañas, que casi tocaban sus mejillas "llenas"( =übersäten?-de que verbo viene eso, me gustaria saber?) de pecas de sol..
Der= creo que se refiere al joven, quien "hatte" tenía las pestañas largas..

espero haber sido de alguna ayuda


----------



## Quelle

Der Junge hatte lange Wimpern.
Die Wimpern berühren fast seine Wangen.
Seine Wangen sind mit Sommersprossen übersät.


----------



## lifeaholic

Muchísimas gracias a ambos, hay que ver lo fácil que era, pero es que ¡¡no lo veía!! De todos modos, vaya frasecitas que se gasta el alemán de vez en cuando... Mil gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Quelle

Mapassja said:


> übersäten?-de que verbo viene eso, me gustaria saber?


Viene de übersäen. No sé si se puede decir: sembrar de pecas.


----------



## Quelle

lifeaholic said:


> Muchísimas gracias a ambos, hay que ver lo fácil que era, pero es que ¡¡no lo veía!! De todos modos, vaya frasecitas que se gasta el alemán de vez en cuando... Mil gracias de nuevo.


 
En realidad no es uns frase muy fácil y no la vas a encontrar en el habla normal.


----------



## lifeaholic

Quelle said:


> Viene de übersäen. No sé si se puede decir: sembrar de pecas.



*Sembrado *de pecas


----------

